# Linux ja windows yhdistelmällä samban nopeus ja tuunaus!

## anidabi

Ajattelin tässä mielenkiinnosta kysellä muiden käyttäjien järjestelmien nopeutta samballa wintoosan ja linuxin välillä. Itselläni ainakin nopudet heiluvat aika paljon, riippuen miten dataa liikutellaan.

```

Windows -> linux = 8.5MB/s *tämä windowsin resurssinhallinnasta kopioimalla linux levyille

Windows -> linux = 5MB/s   *tämä linuxin komentokehotteelta kopoituna windows asemalta linux levylle

Linux -> windows = 3MB/s   *tämä linux komentokehotteelta kopioituna linuxilta windows levylle

```

Kokoonpano 1:

Windows xp kaikine päivityksineen

1GB RAM

Abit NF-2S rev 2.0 Nforce2

Intel(R) Pro 100+ verkkokortti

Seagate barracuda 7200.10 320GB SATA-2 16MB cache

Kokoonpano 2:

Gentoo 2006.1 Jackass, Samba 3.0.23a

512MB RAM

Asus A7N8X-Deluxe

nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller

3Com Corporation 3C920B-EMB Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller [Tornado]

2x Samsung SP2504C 250GB SATA-2 8MB cache

Linux on suoraan internetissä kiinni ja se jakaa netin muille koneille. Eli nforcen verkkokortti on nettissä kiinni ja 3com on sisäverkossa kiinni ja keskustelee mm. tuon Intelin kortin kanssa. Kuten noista testeistä käy ilmi, on paljon eroa nopeudessa miten liikuttelee tavaraa verkossa linuxin ja windowsin välillä. Tästä heräsikin kysymys että millaisiin nopuksiin te muut linux ja windows yhdistelmän käyttäjät pääsette?

----------

## Obi-Lan

Hyvin pystyy toistaa videot yms verkon yli  :Wink: 

Miten sä noita nopeuksia oot mittaillut.

----------

## Icer

Eiköhän se riipu verkon nopeudesta. Sehän tuossa on se pullonkaula jokatapauksessa. Jos on 10Mb/s verkko niin nuo vaihtelut näyttää ihan normaaleilta.

Kokeilin Opoy:n nopeustestiä(http://downloadtest.suomi.net/): 

 *Quote:*   

> Nopeustesti
> 
> Tarkistetaan pakettikokoa...
> 
> Isoin pakettikoko valittu, aloitetaan 2048 KB paketeilla
> ...

 

Tässähän ei nyt mitattu samban tms nopeutta ollenkaan, mutta kun ulospäin on 10Mb/s putki niin tuon verran näyttäisi heittelevän nopeus.

En taida jaksaa käynnistää windows konetta. :p

Niin mikäli tarkoitit MB/s etkä Mb/s niin nuo sinun nopeudet sopivat paremmin 100Mb/s verkkoon.

Niin no siis tiedonsiirtonopeus voi heiteellä paljon. Eihän siinä mitään erikoista ole?

----------

## anidabi

Joo, siis testit tehty lähiverkossa joka on perus 100Mbit tsydeemi ja noilla nopeuksilla tarkoitin juuri MB/s eli nopeudet on 30-85% verkon kapasiteetista riippuen mitä tekee. Se vaan että kun kaikki tietää miten tuo wintoosan verkko kusee niin samballa nopeudet ei ole päätä huimaavia verrattuna esim. FTP, NFS. Siksipä tässä mielenkiinnosta kyselen muiden linux wintoosa yhdistelmien nopeutta, onko kuinka paljon heittoa? 

Mitä tuohon aiempaan tulee niin julkisessa verkossa nopudet vaihtelevat, mut lähivekkokäytössä FTP:llä ainakaan minulla nopeudet ei vaihtele juuri yhtään, ellei koneella ole kuormaa tai muuta liikennettä. Eikä tietenkään mitään verkon nopeus testejä tehdä silloin kun on muuta liikennettä.

Niin ja nopeuksia mitattu iptraf:lla ja nload:lla ja verrattu sitten task managerissa näkyviin nopuksiin(tiedän että antaa vain prosentteina, mut voi päätellä näyttääkö kummatkin koneet nopudet suht koht oikein).

----------

## anidabi

Tuli tuossa joku aika sitten päivitettyä lähiverkko gigabitin nopeuteen kun alkoi 100 meganen letku kuristaan niin paljon. Nyt kun kovalevyt muodostuu verkon pullonkaulaksi, alkaa näkymään kuinka rampa samban nopeus oikeasti on. Aloitusviestin konekokoonpanot säilyneet muuten samana paitsi kummassakin koneessa on nyt intelin gigabitin PCI verkkokortti ja välissä ZyXEL GS-105A gigabitin kytkin.

Nopeudet koneiden välillä näyttää nytten tältä(nopeudet mitattu netmeteriä käyttäen windowsissa):

```

Windows -> linux = ~25MB/s -- windowsin resurssinhallinnasta kopioimalla windows levyltä linux levylle 

Linux -> windows = ~31MB/s -- windowsin resurrisnhallinnasta kopioimalla linux levyltä windows levylle

[edit]

Windows -> linux = ~13MB/s -- linux komentokoehoitetta käyttäen kopioimalla windows levyltä linux levylle 

Linux -> windows = ~13MB/s -- linux komentokoehoitetta käyttäen kopioimalla linux levyltä windows levylle

```

Verrokkina vielä FTP siirto jolla saadaan ~43MB/s siirtonopeuksia ihan sama kumpaan suuntaan.

Aika suuria eroja eri kopiointitapojen välillä. Jos välttämättä haluaa tappaa verkkoliikenteen tehokkuuden niin kannattaa käyttää linux komentokehoitetta.

Kysymys kuuluukin että onko täällä joillakin ohjeita miten tuota samban raakileen nopeutta saisi vielä vähän lisää tuunata? Neuvoja ja ohjeita kaivataan! Itse tormäsin googlella tähän tuunausohjeeseen ja se jopa auttoi jonkin verran. Ainut vain että se on windows 2000 ajoilta peräisin tuo ohje, mutta tuntuu kuitenkin vähän xp:tä nopeuttavan myös. Nopeus nousi windows asemalta linuxille kopioitaessa 20MB/s --> 25MB/s, mutta toisinpäin nopeus säilyi muuttumattomana.

----------

## Supa_FIN

En oo kerennyt vielä tuunailemaan sonffeja mutta nyt gigasella verkolla tulee DU Meterin mukaan Gentoo koneelta Win Xp koneelle 55-60Mt/s mutta toisinpäin vain 30-35Mt/s, en tiiä mistä tuo kirjotushitaus johtuu, levyjen pitäis kuitenkin pystyä kirjottamaan nopeemmin? 

Serverikokoonpano koostuu Core2Duo E6300 prossusta, gigasta ddr2 muistia sekä Maxtorin Maxline3 SATA2 levyistä (ei raidia). Testasin huvikseni emon omaa Marvellin verkkopiiriä sekä Intelin PCIX dual gigabit adapteria. Nopeudessa ei niinkään ollut eroa, lähinnä sitten cpu käytössä, intelille eduksi.

Kytkimenä välissä SMC:n kasiporttinen. Tukee 9kilon "jumbo" kehyksii mutta eipä sekään nopeuteen tuntunut vaikuttavan vaikka olikin päällä.

----------

